# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Ποιος φράζει ποιόν σήμερα

## senius

_Ποιος_ _φράζει ποιόν σήμερα


http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...826#post566826

_


> Δεν μπορώ να φτάσω στην 10.2.173.1 στον senius.
> Μπορεί να δει και άλλος αν μπορεί ; ή μόνο εγώ έχω θέμα ; 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to 10.2.173.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
>   2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-dgi.kmd.awmn [10.69.68.253]
> ...





> Μία από τα ίδια και είναι 1 hop. Τι έχουμε εδώ?
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to 10.2.173.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.131.1
>   2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anman.rb433c.awmn [10.17.131.204]
>   3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anman.gvaf.awmn [10.17.131.214]
> ...








> Κωστα ανακοινωνεις ξεχωριστες ip.
> δες απο που περναει το subnet και απο που οι ξεχωριστες ip
> απο γλυφαδα μεριά





> το ιδιο και απο πανειο πλευρα
> 
> συγκρινε τα trace με το path και στις 2 φωτο....





> Δεν γνωρίζω τι έχει γίνει, αλλά απο ότι καταλαβαίνω, μάλλον πρόκειται για σοβαρές υποψίες.
> 
> Για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, το routing δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία κανενός.
> Μόνο δικαίωμα (και υποχρέωσή μας) είναι να κατεβάζουμε το λινκ σε όποιο κόμβο δημιουργεί προβλήματα (ηθελημένα ή όχι) στο routing του δικτύου. 
> Μέχρι εκεί. Όλα τα άλλα είναι απαράδεκτα, άνανδρα, κουτοπόνηρα και πρέπει να μας οδηγούν άμεσα στον αποκλεισμό. 
> 
> Σε κάθε router του awmn πρέπει να έχουν δικαίωμα πρόσβασης τουλάχιστον όλοι οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι του.
> Δεν υπάρχουν προσωπικά δεδομένα εκεί. 
> Κάθε φορά που δημιουργείται ένα πρόβλημα ψάχνουμε τηλέφωνα ή κατηγορούμε άδικα ανθρώπους που δεν φταίνε.





> Νομίζω είμαστε μπροστά σε μια πολύ σημαντική απόφαση που πρέπει να πάρει το δίκτυο για το μέλλον του.
> Τα ελεύθερο ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο που ξέραμε μάλλον είναι μακρινό παρελθόν.
> Το χειραγωγημένα επιστρατευμένο δίκτυο μας κλείνει πονηρά το ματάκι προσφέροντας τις δικές του ευκολίες του τύπου “δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα” και την σιγουριά του “μαζί μου δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα” με κέρδος για το δίκτυο στο φινάλε το απόλυτο τίποτα.
> 
> Για μένα δεν υπάρχει άλλως τρόπος να προχωρήσει το πράγμα παρακάτω εάν δεν ξέρω ότι θα έχω να κάνω μόνο με τεχνικά προβλήματα που μπορούν να ξεπεραστούν με καλή θέληση και όχι με καχυποψίες του τύπου “ποιος με στραβοκοίταξε σήμερα” για να μου βάλει αμέτρητες τρικλοποδιές για να φτάσω από το Α στον Χ.
> 
> Η πρόταση έχει πέσει 2 φορές
> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...789#post566789
> εάν έχει κάποιος άλλος κάποια άλλη ιδέα πολύ ευχαρίστως να την πει.
> ...



Καλησπέρα. 
Όλα είναι εύλογα σε αυτά που αναφέρετε.
Εδω και μια εβδομαδα οι περισοτεροι σπασαμε τα κινητα μας, στο να μιλάμε στο τι μελιγενεστε.
Άλλωστε ετσι εχουμε μαθει χρόνια τωρα, να επικοινωνουμε η απ ευθείας να βρισκόμαστε τετ ατ τετ , η μέσω κινητών.

Κανείς σας όμως δεν είχε το πραγματικό πρόσωπο να αναφέρει, ποια κορνιζά από όλους μας εδώ στο κοινό μας AWMN δίκτυο, κρύβεται ... σαν μακελάρης πίσω από μια καρέκλα SATO, πίσω από τα γεγονότα των τελευταίων εξελίξεων, φραξιμάτων, απειλων και λιμιτ εδώ και χρόνια.

*********************

Έχω το θάρρος και δεν μου αρέσει να κρύβομαι όπως άλλοι, μετά από αποδεδειγμένα αποτελέσματα και συνομιλίες άλλων κοινών φίλων του AWMN, να αναφέρω επίσημα, ότι πίσω από όλα αυτά, κρύβεται το κολλητάρι μου *ozonet γνωστός ως acoul*.
Σε όποιους έχουν αμφιβολία, ας μου στείλουν pm, ώστε κι εγώ με την σειρά μου, να τους στείλω διάφορα .... οπού αποδεικνύουν τον μακελάρη acoul.

Φίλοι μας το AWMN δίκτυο είναι κοινό για όλους. Και το μοιραζόμαστε όλοι. Θα πρέπει να το σεβόμαστε. Προσωπικά έμαθα να ανοίγω διαδρομές, και όχι να φράζω φίλους του κοινού μας δικτύου.

Επειδή κάποιος τσαντίστηκε και δεν συμφωνεί μαζί μας, επειδη δεν του κάνουμε πλέον τις ντεμεναδες και τα χατηρια οπου παντα απαιτει, νομίζοντας ότι πάντα αυτός έχει δίκιο, δεν πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται σαν μωρό παιδί και πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο και με μια άνετη καρέκλα SATO εγκλωβισμένος στα ψυχολογικά του προβλήματα ... να απειλεί, να κόβει bb link και να φράζει subnet και δρομολογήσεις άλλων κόμβων για πολυ καιρο, επειδή τσαντίστηκε ο κάθε acoul.

Τες πα, ο άνθρωπος (αν χαρακτηρίζεται άνθρωπος ο φραχτης...) Αλέξανδρος acoul ozonet, απο τον περισσότερο κόσμο εδώ μέσα. πλέων ανήκει στο περιθώριο, εκεί οπού το επέλεξε ο ίδιος με την συμπεριφορά του.
ACOUL σου κάνω δωρο το προγραμμα ¨_Advanced IP Scanner_¨ Ειναι καλό, παίζει και σε λινουξ,,,,,,

Ξέρετε ποιος κερδίζει τελικά? 
Αυτός που με την καρδιά του τα δίνει όλα , και κραταει και την ζυγαριά ....
Αυτός οπού έχει προσωπική σχέση με το άλλον για πολλά χρόνια εδώ μέσα στο AWMN, οι οποίοι βλέπονται, αγωνίζονται και μοιράζονται διάφορα, μιλάνε από κοντά και επικοινωνούν τακτικά συνεχώς και τετ ατ τετ και μάλιστα οικογενειακώς.

Επίσης έχουμε μάθει χρόνια τώρα, να ανοίγουμε συνεχείς δρομολογήσεις και νέα bb link, ποσταροντας το με αποδείξεις.....

*Εσεις τι κανετε?
Έχετε να μας αποδείξετε κάτι ανώτερο?
Μας φραζετε, 
Αρα, τι ζητάτε παραπάνω απο εμάς και το AWMN?*

Να μαστε καλά και συνεχίζουμε ταχύτερα, χωρίς φελλούς ...!!!

----------


## pantak

Καλησπέρα ο Pantak ειμαι την περασμένη εβδομάδα ήμουν στο εξοχικό συνδεδεμένος με iptunel με το εδω σπίτι μου και κάποια στιγμή την ώρα που σερφαριζα ξαφνικά βλέπω μια ειδοποίηση " δεν επιτρέπεται η διεύθυνση www.google.gr απ τον server ozone.gr επικοινωνήστε κλπ " 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί και που μπλέκεται ο ozonet ανάμεσα στο εδω σπίτι μου και το εξοχικό μου μέσω iptunel ;;;;;;;;
Έλεος πια δεν χρωστάμε τίποτα όλοι εμείς εκτός αν φταίω επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί με το awmn .!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## senius

Και επειδή ο διάολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια, ο "καλός" αυτός άνθρωπος και φίλος μας ο acoul η ozonet, αυτό το διάστημα έβαλε το κακό δαχτυλάκι του με φίλτρα.... και στην δρομολόγηση προς τον www.piranka.awmn .

Ο acoul η ozonet με τις πράξεις του, προφανώς μισεί τους ανθρώπους και το AWMN δίκτυο οπού το αποτελούν.
Κρίμα...

----------


## nikolas_350

Επειδή μου αρέσει η τάξη των πραγμάτων και δεν ήμουν ποτέ των άκρων.
Επειδή θα ξανασυμβεί κάτι αντίστοιχο και θα πρέπει να είμαστε την επόμενη φορά ποιο ψυλλιασμένοι.
Επειδή εάν δεν μάθουμε κάτι νέο σε τεχνικό επίπεδο αλλά και σε επίπεδο ανθρώπινης επικοινωνία τότε τσάμπα σπάσαμε τα νεύρα μας και θα έχουμε μείνει με μια πικρή γεύση..... 

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, νομίζω ότι είχε γίνει το εξής.
Ο επόμενος από εκεί που κόλλαγαν όλοι είναι ο κόμβος anka.
Ο anka όμως έχει και άλλους peers που του στέλνουν διαδρομές πολύ πιο σύντομες από ότι είναι μέσω των mickof senius οπότε θέλει να στείλει την απάντηση από εκεί.

Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες για μένα δεν θα έκανα τον γύρω του κόσμου αλλά θα πήγαινε με 3 hop και όχι ipduh senius mickof anka piranka

Βρέθηκε σπασμένη εσωτερική δρομολόγηση σε peer του anka.
Λόγο προβλήματος υλικού (μάλλον ένα switch) μάζευε τόσο λάθη στο ethernet που έπεφτε το ospf σε κάποια από τα router του. Το bgp δεν είχε πρόβλημα και κράταγε τους peers established ωστόσο χωρίς την πληροφορία από το ospf για το πως θα φτάσει στην remote ip ήταν unreachable.

unreachable2-cut.jpg

Αυτό προκαλούσε την ιδιότυπη ανωμαλία του να στέλνει routes στον anka αλλά αυτά που λάμβανε να τα απορρίπτει ως unreachable γιατί δεν ήταν προσβάσιμα με αποτέλεσμα ότι προσπαθούσε να γυρίσει από εκεί να πέφτει στο κενό.

Όσοι ήταν πιο κοντά από άλλες διαδρομές δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## senius

nikolas_350, μου αρέσεις σαν άνθρωπος, αλλά και γιατί γενικά το ψάχνεις.!
Εδώ όμως κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο περί anka.

Δεν ξέρω αν παρακολουθεις σωστά στο τι έχει παίξει από την Πέμπτη 10-11-16 και μετά, αλλά όλα τα κουλά από κάπου και από κάποιον ξεκίνησαν, επειδή τσαντίστηκε το βλαστάρι σου ο acoul, επειδή πλέον δεν του κάναμε τις χάρες του και τα θελήματα του.

Αυτός ο καλός άνθρωπος ο acoul η ozonet, δεν ευχαριστήθηκε στο να μπαναρει το subnet μου στοχευμένα , και επειδη δεν του έφτασε, ακολούθησε και αλλού τις φραγές και τα φίλτρα του.

Επίσης αυτός ο καλός άνθρωπος ο acoul η ozonet, έχει κακή αδυναμία στα eoip tunnel και στα vpn (χρόνια τώρα με απειλούσε και με εκβίαζε με αυτά)., Οπότε πλέον φρόντισε και άλλους να τους φράξει σε αυτό και οχι μόνο. 
Μάλλον ο καλός αυτός άνθρωπος ο acoul η ozonet ,... μας αγαπάει όλους. Αγαπάει το AWMN. Γι αυτό μας φρόντισε όλους μαζί στις φραγές.

Σε όλα τα άνω που αναφέρεις, με τον anka μίλησες?
Μάλλον οχι !!!!!!

Εγώ από μεριάς μου, με προσωπικές επικοινωνίες και με συμπεράσματα πολλών (από διάφορες υπηρεσίες , δρομολογήσεις και σημεία επι τόπου), έχουμε την άνω γνώμη οπού αναφέρω.

Θέλω να δω την επόμενη φορά οπού θα έχουμε γενική μάζωξη και κάλεσμα στο Θησείο, να δω μούρες γενικά .....

----------


## anka

Δεν γνώριζα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη δρομολόγηση. Είναι τώρα όλα ένταξη ;

----------


## senius

> Δεν γνώριζα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη δρομολόγηση. Είναι τώρα όλα ένταξη ;


Ως αναφορά το [email protected], σε μεγάλους server τα peers τους εδώ κι 10 μέρες ειναι στο 0, ενώ πριν δεν ήταν.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Εδώ όμως κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο περί anka.
> Σε όλα τα άνω που αναφέρεις, με τον anka μίλησες?


Μα δεν είπα κάτι κακό για τον Anka, μόνο ότι διαπιστωμένα είχε πρόβλημα ένας του peer. Και να μιλούσα το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει θα ήταν να κλείσει το peering και να μην μπορούμε να δούμε το πρόβλημα παραμέσα. 
Στο έγραψα και στο chat του piranka εάν το είδες, ότι κλείνω ένα μου peer και όλα λειτουργούν.



> nikolas_350, μου αρέσεις σαν άνθρωπος, αλλά και γιατί γενικά το ψάχνεις.!


Εάν δεν το έψαχνα θα είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση αυτών που μου έδειχναν τα traceroute και την σχεδόν βεβαιότητα ότι κάπου εμπλέκεσαι εσύ αφού μετά από εσένα εμφανιζόταν το πρόβλημα. 

Όπως βλέπεις η κρίση μου πρέπει να βασίζεται σε γεγονότα και αποδείξεις και δεν επηρεάζετε από προσωπικές σχέσεις και συνεργασίες. Αν και για να λέμε την αλήθεια μεταξύ μας υπέπεσα στο ατόπημα του να επηρεαστώ έστω και για λίγο από το κακό κλήμα που δημιουργήθηκε μετά την ανταλλαγή κάποιων άσχημων email, καταιγισμό post που έγιναν edit και την περίφημη δήλωση σου ότι θα πάρεις την παραλία και θα μας αφήσεις τα κουβαδάκια 

έψαχνα και εγώ ο μαύρος το φτυαράκι μου  :: 

Εάν δεις κάτι να μην είναι σωστό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θα είμαι μαζί σου να το δούμε παρέα αλλά να έχεις κάτι στα χέρια σου όχι αλλά λόγια φίλε είναι κρίμα.

----------


## Acinonyx

looney-senius.jpg

----------


## Acinonyx

Φυσικά, τίποτε από τα παραπάνω δεν ήταν αλήθεια. Απλά θέλησε να με κόψει.

----------


## senius

> Φυσικά, τίποτε από τα παραπάνω δεν ήταν αλήθεια. Απλά θέλησε να με κόψει.


Βασιλάκη, είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου, και πέρα από αυτά ψεύδεσαι, φανταστηκες να περάσεις κάτι τότε, όπως εσένα σε βόλευε αλλά δεν πέρασε τελικά.... . 

Να σου πω και κάτι Βασιλάκη? Παλιά, σήμερα και στο παρόν, οι προσπαθειες που κάνουν κάποιοι στην άνοδο του AWMN και στα μέλη του, φαίνονται και αποδεικνύονται από παντού, από αυτούς που δείχνουν αγάπη για την ανοδική δρομολόγηση του AWMΝ και τα μέλη του.
Εσύ απέχεις.....

Έχεις να πεις κάτι για τα παρών φραξίματα?

Σε αναμονή από τον Βασιλάκη......

----------


## gas

Αληθεια το print screen απο ποτε ειναι γιατι αν βλεπω καλα ο αριθμος των ποστ του senius ειναι 3643 και η ηλικια του 47.
Σημερα τα πραγματα στο profil του εχουν αλλαξει αρκετα http://prntscr.com/dc1w0f.
Κατι δεν παει καλα εδω για εξηγησε μας γιατι βλεπω οτι ο χρονος κυλαει με διαφορετικη ταχυτητα για σενα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι από τότε που με τραμπούκησε. Πάνε χρόνια. Φαίνεται πως δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## senius

> Βασιλάκη, είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου, και πέρα από αυτά ψεύδεσαι, φανταστηκες να περάσεις κάτι τότε, όπως εσένα σε βόλευε αλλά δεν πέρασε τελικά.... .
> Σε αναμονή από τον Βασιλάκη......





> Είναι από τότε που με τραμπούκησε. Πάνε χρόνια. Φαίνεται πως δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.


Τελικά Βασιλάκης παρέμεινες, όπως ο άλλος ο ανεπιθύμητος ο acoul...
Έφταιγες τότε, και σου γύρισε μπούμερανγκ και προσπαθείς τώρα να ξελασπώσεις.!!!!! Με αποδείξεις, παρέμεινες εκεί σε εκείνο τον χρόνο και τόπο, στάσιμος και μάλιστα στα 20 mb, ενώ εμείς τρέχουμε σε N & ac....

Από την μεριά μας συνέχεια στήνουμε νέες διαδρομές ανελέητα από το 2006, νέους κόμβους και υπηρεσίες με αποδείξεις. Έχουμε μάθει να ανοίγουμε διαδρομές και όχι να κόβουμε η φράζουμε, επειδή του την έκατσε κουλα του κάθε φελλού με ψυχολογικά απωθημένα και να σνομπάρει όλο το AWMN δίκτυο, γιατί δεν μας χωνεύει ο κάθε acoul και η παρέα του.
Συνεχίζουμε ταχυτερα !!!!!

Έχεις μείνει πολύ πίσω Βασιλάκη. Δεν έχεις συμμετάσχει πουθενά, χρόνια τώρα.

Έχεις να πεις κάτι με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, Βασιλάκη? 
Έχεις να πεις κάτι στο ότι ένας "καλός άνθρωπος" ο acoul οπού δε μας γουστάρει όλους μας γιατί τσαντίστηκε επειδή δεν του κάναμε τα θελήματα πλέον , να φράζει ολόκληρα subnet και ips και να τα διαφημίζει από αλλού, διαφόρων κομβουχων εδώ και 10 μέρες?

----------


## gas

> Αληθεια το print screen απο ποτε ειναι γιατι αν βλεπω καλα ο αριθμος των ποστ του senius ειναι 3643 και η ηλικια του 47.
> Σημερα τα πραγματα στο profil του εχουν αλλαξει αρκετα http://prntscr.com/dc1w0f.
> Κατι δεν παει καλα εδω για εξηγησε μας γιατι βλεπω οτι ο χρονος κυλαει με διαφορετικη ταχυτητα για σενα.


Παλια ξυνα σταφυλια λενε στο χωριο μου.
Νομιζω οτι το σημερα εχει αξια και κοιτοντας πισω μονο χαμενοι βγαινουμε.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Εμείς από μεριάς μας σε κοινή συνεννόηση με πάρα πολλούς συναγομουνητες, προσπαθούμε εδώ και χρόνια επί κοινού, για το καλύτερο θετικό αποτέλεσμα στο AWMN. Συνεχίζουμε πάντα και το βλέπετε.

Παράλληλα υπάρχει και το αρνητικά στοιχείο , χρήστης σαν τον acoul η Ozonet, οπού προσπαθεί να διχάσει τους χρήστες του AWMN δικτύου μήνες τώρα και να φράζει κατά καιρούς χρήστες και υπηρεσίες. 

Κατά καιρούς εξακολουθεί , φράζει χρήστες του AWMN σε όλα τα subnet τους . Γιατί δεν του κάνουμε τα θελήματα του που μας ζητάει.

Επίσης μετά από το γιουχαρισμα του για μένα οπως θα δειτε παρακάτω, ζηταειι ο acoul να διοργανώσω κοινή συνάντηση μελων του AWMN για τους επόμενους μήνες. 
Ναι θα κάνω, άλλα ουτε καν θα ειναι ο acoul.

Δεν έχω κάτι να πω. 

Λυπάμαι για την σημερινή πραγματικότητα του AWMN, οπού κάποιοι παραπάνω χρήστες acoul καταντήσατε το AWMN δίκτυο σαν την μάπα τους.

Παρουσιάζω τα κάτωθι :
https://athenswireless.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=73
https://athenswireless.gr/forums/vie...&t=19&start=90
https://athenswireless.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=75

ΤΕΛΟΣ Ας ξεπεράσουμε αυτούς που συμπλέκονται στα φραξίματα, γενικά τα αρρωστημένα/κολλημένα μυαλά, κι ας συνεχίσουμε χωρίς αυτούς, στην θέληση και την κοινής συνεργασίας της δρομολόγησης και των υπηρεσιών του AWMN.

----------


## nikolas_350

Πραγματικά απορώ, δεν έχετε βαρεθεί να συντηρείτε αυτή την κόντρα; 

Μαζί και οι δυο σας κάνατε μια πολύ επιτυχημένη μάζωξη και μετά το πήρε ο διάολος. 
Κάτι είπε ο ένας, κάτι έκανε ο άλλος, ένα link που χάλασε, με έκοψε λέει ο άλλος και μετά έχουμε κατηγορίες με φραγές, firewall και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.

Αντί να ασχολούμαστε πια με το δίκτυο και να μεγαλουργούμε και να κάνουμε όλη την Ευρώπη να συνεχίσει να μιλάει για μας, καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με δυο μεγάλους ανθρώπους που κάνουν σαν μικρά παιδάκια. Μας έχετε κάνει να παρακολουθούμε μια κόντρα λες και θα πάρει κανείς το μέρος του ενός ή του άλλου και ακόμα χειρότερα λες και ήμαστε μεσημεριανή κουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή.

Για μένα όλες αυτές οι διχόνοιες ανάμεσα μας είναι ο λόγος που έχει χαθεί όλος ο κόσμος από εδώ μέσα.

Μάλλον δεν είμαστε άξιοι των περιστάσεων ή δεν έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει τι είναι το δίκτυο μας.




Αυτά από μένα δεν θα συνεχίσω άλλο στο θέμα.

----------


## mikemtb

> Πραγματικά απορώ, δεν έχετε βαρεθεί να συντηρείτε αυτή την κόντρα; 
> 
> Μαζί και οι δυο σας κάνατε μια πολύ επιτυχημένη μάζωξη και μετά το πήρε ο διάολος. 
> Κάτι είπε ο ένας, κάτι έκανε ο άλλος, ένα link που χάλασε, με έκοψε λέει ο άλλος και μετά έχουμε κατηγορίες με φραγές, firewall και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.
> 
> Αντί να ασχολούμαστε πια με το δίκτυο και να μεγαλουργούμε και να κάνουμε όλη την Ευρώπη να συνεχίσει να μιλάει για μας, καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με δυο μεγάλους ανθρώπους που κάνουν σαν μικρά παιδάκια. Μας έχετε κάνει να παρακολουθούμε μια κόντρα λες και θα πάρει κανείς το μέρος του ενός ή του άλλου και ακόμα χειρότερα λες και ήμαστε μεσημεριανή κουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή.
> 
> Για μένα όλες αυτές οι διχόνοιες ανάμεσα μας είναι ο λόγος που έχει χαθεί όλος ο κόσμος από εδώ μέσα.
> 
> ...


+++ *1000

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

> Πραγματικά απορώ, δεν έχετε βαρεθεί να συντηρείτε αυτή την κόντρα; 
> 
> Μαζί και οι δυο σας κάνατε μια πολύ επιτυχημένη μάζωξη και μετά το πήρε ο διάολος. 
> Κάτι είπε ο ένας, κάτι έκανε ο άλλος, ένα link που χάλασε, με έκοψε λέει ο άλλος και μετά έχουμε κατηγορίες με φραγές, firewall και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.
> 
> Αντί να ασχολούμαστε πια με το δίκτυο και να μεγαλουργούμε και να κάνουμε όλη την Ευρώπη να συνεχίσει να μιλάει για μας, καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με δυο μεγάλους ανθρώπους που κάνουν σαν μικρά παιδάκια. Μας έχετε κάνει να παρακολουθούμε μια κόντρα λες και θα πάρει κανείς το μέρος του ενός ή του άλλου και ακόμα χειρότερα λες και ήμαστε μεσημεριανή κουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή.
> 
> Για μένα όλες αυτές οι διχόνοιες ανάμεσα μας είναι ο λόγος που έχει χαθεί όλος ο κόσμος από εδώ μέσα.
> 
> ...


+φωνο

----------


## gas

> Πραγματικά απορώ, δεν έχετε βαρεθεί να συντηρείτε αυτή την κόντρα; 
> 
> Μαζί και οι δυο σας κάνατε μια πολύ επιτυχημένη μάζωξη και μετά το πήρε ο διάολος. 
> Κάτι είπε ο ένας, κάτι έκανε ο άλλος, ένα link που χάλασε, με έκοψε λέει ο άλλος και μετά έχουμε κατηγορίες με φραγές, firewall και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.
> 
> Αντί να ασχολούμαστε πια με το δίκτυο και να μεγαλουργούμε και να κάνουμε όλη την Ευρώπη να συνεχίσει να μιλάει για μας, καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με δυο μεγάλους ανθρώπους που κάνουν σαν μικρά παιδάκια. Μας έχετε κάνει να παρακολουθούμε μια κόντρα λες και θα πάρει κανείς το μέρος του ενός ή του άλλου και ακόμα χειρότερα λες και ήμαστε μεσημεριανή κουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή.
> 
> Για μένα όλες αυτές οι διχόνοιες ανάμεσα μας είναι ο λόγος που έχει χαθεί όλος ο κόσμος από εδώ μέσα.
> 
> ...


Μπραβο βρε Νικολα ολη η ουσια με λιγα λογια. 
Πρεπει να γινει κατανοητο δεν υπαρχει χωρος για αντιπαραθεσεις πλεον.

----------


## NetTraptor

Και τι λέτε να κάνετε/με για αυτό?

----------


## senius

> Και τι λέτε να κάνετε/με για αυτό?


+++++ NetTraptor.

Ελα ντε, αν είχα sato καρέκλα και καλό πληκτρολόγιο, θα έγραφα κι εγώ. Αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο.

Ευτυχώς τρέχουμε συνέχεια για νέες δρομολογήσεις, προσπαθούμε να ανοίγουμε κόμβους χωρίς να φράζουμε, καθώς και να δουλεύουμε την *ζυγαριά* στους παλαιούς κόμβους χωρίς να φράζουμε.! Επίσης συντηρούμε κομβους και υπηρεσίες 24/7 με ότι κόστος σε εμάς χωρίς να φράζουμε.

Ευτυχώς η ιστορία εδώ μέσα γράφει.!

Έχω μιλήσει πολακις φορές στο να έχουμε όλοι εδώ μέσα κοινή συνεννόηση και συνεργασία.
Προφανώς σε πολλούς δεν τους αρέσει. τους αρκεί να κάνουν οτι θέλουν, και με το ζόρι ολη η ουρα να τους ακολουθει.
Και στο τέλος αν δεν ακολουθούμε αυτούς, να πέφτει φραγή , γιατι δεν μας γουστάρουν.. 
ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ σε οτι αναφέρθηκε στην αρχη.



> Για μένα όλες αυτές οι διχόνοιες ανάμεσα μας είναι ο λόγος που έχει χαθεί όλος ο κόσμος από εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Μάλλον δεν είμαστε άξιοι των περιστάσεων ή δεν έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει τι είναι το δίκτυο μας.
> 
> Αυτά από μένα δεν θα συνεχίσω άλλο στο θέμα.


Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν δέχομαι ότι έχω σχέση με το άνω, δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός οπού έκανα κάτι στραβό, στο να χαθεί κόσμος και κόμβοι από εδώ μέσα.
Έχω μάθει να δημιουργώ και θα συνεχίζω να το κάνω, είτε βολεύει κάποιους, είτε όχι. Από μένα προσωπικά γίνονται τεράστιες προσπάθειες επικοινωνίας, στο να μην τα παρατάει κάποιος και να συνεχίζει την δρομολόγηση. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ακουμπάω και εξοπλισμό από την τσέπη μου. Ατελείωτες ώρες και χρήμα λοιπόν από μένα....

Ορισμένοι χετε εγκλωβιστεί στην μιζέρια και στο να τα έχουμε όλα έτοιμα, και προσπαθείτε να ξεσπάσετε σε άλλους. Η διχόνοια δεν βγαίνει σε καλό. Σας έρχεται μπουμερανκ.

Και ορισμένοι, θα πρέπει κάποτε να καταφέρετε να μπορέσετε να μιλήσετε εδω μέσα ευθέως, χωρίς να κρύβεστε πίσω από κουρτίνες του συμφέροντος.

Να μαστε καλά.
Συνεχίζουμε

----------

